#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > VIDEO & VISUAL FORUM >  >  Drie synchrone videoprojecties: hoe?

## HBoland

Omdat muziek mijn vak is ben ik wat dit betreft compleet blanco, vergeef me dat ik misschien naar de bekende weg vraag. 
Wat is de makkelijkste en goedkoopste manier om 3 synchrone videoprojecties te doen? Het is een film van 16 minuten via beamers op 3 schermen in een vaste installatie. Hij loopt dus permanent door. 
Nu worden daar 3 identieke dvd-spelers voor gebruikt, maar daar bestaat het probleem dat de boel uit sync gaat lopen. Ik heb gehoord dat mediaspelers daarvoor geschikter zijn. Aan welke merken of typen moet ik dan denken? Zijn deze onderling te synchroniseren en hoe simpel kun je daar een videobestand op installeren?
Alle pointers welkom!
Herbert

----------


## StijnS

Er bestaan videosplitters.
Je hebt dan 1 ingangssignaal, en verschillende uitgangssignalen...
Deze zijn er in verschillende prijsklassen. Wat voor signaal stuur je naar je projectoren? VGA? Composiet? Component? S-video? HDMI? DVI?

----------


## HBoland

Het zijn drie verschillende video's/dvd's! De drie projecties zijn verschillend. Maar de montage is zodanig dat het absoluut sync moet blijven. Een v.d. dvd-spelers wordt gebruikt om de soundtrack naar een versterker te sturen.

----------


## FiëstaLj

Er bestaan hiervoor speciale Hd players welke door een interne clock getriggerd worden. 1 apparaat is master en de rest slaves. Adtec bijvoorbeeld heeft hier systemen voor.
Adtec - Northern Europe

----------


## lucken

Indien u het met Mediaplayers wil doen, dan kan hiervoor reeds de Pandoras Box Mediaplayer light in aanmerking komen.

----------


## HBoland

Alvast dank voor de antwoorden.
Zijn er in het consumentensegment ook mediaspelers te vinden die zich hiervoor kwalificeren? Het zou mooi zijn iets te vinden in de range E 500 - 1000 per speler.

----------


## sfvb

3 tal pc'tjes met arkaos dmx ( of zo iets ), even de 3 filpmjes bij elke pc op zelfde kanaal zetten... en 1 schuifje omhoog doen en alles begint tegelijk te spelen.

----------


## lucken

gelijk starten wel, maar synchroon blijven ?

----------


## design

Kunt mocht je de beschikking hebben over 3 apple's kijken naar Virtual VTR. Start en sync via tijdcode of midi. De afgelopen jaren een aantal keer gebruikt tot 3 schermen breed. 

Design

----------


## shure-fan

klopt idd dat je met syncing over time moet gaan werken,  anders kun je nooit precies de boel laten lopen

----------


## Stage-Q

Het Rabotheater in hengelo beschikt ook over deze apparatuur en techniek, misschien kun je een mailtje die kant opgooien om wat tips e.d. te vragen hoe zoiets aan te pakken.

----------


## Sounder

We hebben bij ons festival http://www.amsterdamfilmexperience.com laatst een installatie gehad waarbij 3 DVD-spelers in sync via 3 beamers op 3 schermen projecteerden. Hiervoor had JVR de faciliteiten geleverd. Het fijne weet ik er niet van, maar het ging om Dave Jones sync-starters icm Pioneer DVD-spelers. Zie hieronder, of vraag het bij JVR.

http://www.djdesign.com/products/proddvd.html#descript
http://www.jvr.nl/

----------


## cekes

Het gebruik van een doremi is daarvoor uiterst geschikt, deze toestellen kan je overal zowat huren voor een redelijke prijs.

----------


## Lennartsound

Dan zou ik eerder 2 Grass Valley Turbo's aan elkaar hangen (totaal 4 kanalen). Betaalbare machienes om te huren en veel betrouwbaarder dan een doremi (of 2 in dit geval)

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Het gebruik van een doremi is daarvoor uiterst geschikt, deze toestellen kan je overal zowat huren voor een redelijke prijs.



ik zou op doremi niet vertrouwen... die zijn best onbetrouwbaar!

Die turbo's zijn mooie machines. echter: sync instarten kan alleen door een GPI te triggeren, je moet dus weer een faciliteit hiervoor bedenken.

Je kunt ook gaan voor Adtec spul, die syncen over netwerk, lopen sync, en corrigeren tijdens het afspelen indien nodig.

----------


## lucken

Wij hebben het onlags gedaan met de Coolux Pandoras Box Mediaplayers en hebben 9 video's frame gesynchroniseerd zonder enig probleem. Alles draaide op 5 Pc's (2 outputs per PC).

----------


## Lennartsound

> ik zou op doremi niet vertrouwen... die zijn best onbetrouwbaar!
> 
> Die turbo's zijn mooie machines. echter: sync instarten kan alleen door een GPI te triggeren, je moet dus weer een faciliteit hiervoor bedenken.
> 
> Je kunt ook gaan voor Adtec spul, die syncen over netwerk, lopen sync, en corrigeren tijdens het afspelen indien nodig.



Ik dacht datje ze wel kon slaven via Rs422 ofzo  :Confused:

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Ik dacht datje ze wel kon slaven via Rs422 ofzo



uhmmm... nou, few months ago... d'r was inderdaad een pagina in de manual, en daarin was men ijverig aan het uitleggen hoe je sync kan starten middels GPIO. Maar toen stopte ze ineens abrupt in dat verhaal.

het lijkt dat een functie in moet komen waarin je tegen P2 zegt: heej, wat P1 doe, doe jij ook... maar deze functie zit er dus weer niet in  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## kristofb

ik zou het ook doen met het systeem van coolux. werkt zeer vlot

----------


## JeroenVDV

3 Adjes (Adtec) pakken (kosten niet zoveel in de verhuur), netwerk-syncen, files via FTP erop gooien, Adjes in sync-mode zetten (kan evt. via configuratie-software ipv Telnet) en aan 1 van de Adjes een playback-triggerkastje hangen voor play/stop/etc.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> 3 Adjes (Adtec) pakken (kosten niet zoveel in de verhuur), netwerk-syncen, files via FTP erop gooien, Adjes in sync-mode zetten (kan evt. via configuratie-software ipv Telnet) en aan 1 van de Adjes een playback-triggerkastje hangen voor play/stop/etc.



is die software van Adtec dan herschreven? Dat progsel werkt van geen meter.
Doet ongeveer 10 minuten over een verbinding maken met een player, en dan kun je nog geen eens instellingen aanpassen.

nee, gewoon via telnet, of zelf geschreven software. dit werkt prima.

----------


## risk3000

Check Syncbunny

Een snelle, betaalbare en makkelijke manier !

----------


## JeroenVDV

> is die software van Adtec dan herschreven? Dat progsel werkt van geen meter.
> Doet ongeveer 10 minuten over een verbinding maken met een player, en dan kun je nog geen eens instellingen aanpassen.



Medialon ondersteunt bijvoorbeeld de Adtecs...






> nee, gewoon via telnet, of zelf geschreven software. dit werkt prima.



Da's ook hoe ik het destijds heb gedaan.

----------


## Nit-Wit

> Medialon ondersteunt bijvoorbeeld de Adtecs...





    i know  :Wink:     werkt met enige regelmaat met medialon

----------


## risk3000

Te duur :

* pandora's coollux
* doremi 
* turbo's

Ideaal : 

Oneindig aantal mac mini's en syncbunny software, ik heb het getest en het loopt dagen lang sync. Dus niet alleen startsync maar ook framesync.
Info staat op Syncbunny | Fisheye

----------


## lucken

Wat kost de Syncbunny dan ?

----------


## risk3000

Ik weet het niet zeker, je moet die gasten eens mailen. Maar ik denk een licentie ergens rond de 250 euro.
Maar ze hebben ook 19 inch racks met 2 stuks erin met custom frontplaat, wel cool gemaakt

RISK3000

----------


## FTT

Of je pakt Catalyst dan kan je tot 6 outputs gaan via 1 Mac

----------

